# 3 dogs now!!!!!



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Well let me start by saying to everyone that has more than 2 dogs let me applaud you. I recently went to pick up my moms dog. She is a little chihuahua named Bambi and she weighs about 6 pounds. I went to pick her up because my mom was leaving her outside in the very cold weather. Granted she would put lots of blankets in her kennel in the shed area but to me that was not enough. My mom would not bring her in the house due to her bad smell which is caused by her bad teeth. Bambi is 15 yrs old and I checked with a vet to see if they would even put her under anesthesia due to her age. Well one vet said yes and another said it would be risky. Anyway Bambi is with me now at least for the rest of the winter months and boy its a handfull especially with her being a senior dog. I live on the 3rd floor so that makes for a lot more bathroom trips with her. I was really surprised Lucky did not try to be aggressive with her he is the territorial one he was actually very good. Here is a picture of Bambi!!! Pray for me ladies!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Becky - you're a better woman than me. :HistericalSmiley: Could barely handle two when my foster was he. Bambi looks really cute and I'm so glad that you rescued her from the cold. Just can't imagine a Chi being outside. What did you decide with the dental?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Bless your heart for bringing Bambi in from the cold.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Becky - you're a better woman than me. :HistericalSmiley: Could barely handle two when my foster was he. Bambi looks really cute and I'm so glad that you rescued her from the cold. Just can't imagine a Chi being outside. What did you decide with the dental?


Susan I personally want to get her teeth cleaned but my mom is scared of the risk. Right now she has a bad cough so I took her to the vet they gave her some antibiotics. I think her cough has to be cleared up before any dental work can be done so I still have time to discuss this with my mom. I know she is 15 yrs old already but I did brush her teeth yesterday I know it won't help but it made me feel better.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's so sweet of you to get Bambi! I can't imagine a little dog out in this cold! But you really got me with 3rd floor! I hope you have an elevator! i can imagine she is too old to potty pad train.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Becky, I plan to speak w/the Pope about your "sainthood." May your tribe increase!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad you are there for Bambi, I know it can be very challenging but you will never regret it. You could be saving her life.
No offense to your mom but I just can't believe she put her out side in this weather, smell or not, that baby gave 15 years of unconditional love to your mom.
I hope you aren't mad at me but I just don't get it.
Hugs to you:wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I was a little horrified at first when you mentioned she was being kept outside-but then I saw you are in TX and your weather outside right now is likely shorts and t shirt weather for us here in Iowa. Very good of you for taking her in none the less


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Perhaps you can try a homeopathic/natural way to help Bambi's teeth and breath. I have begun using coconut oil and fragaria versa to help improve all my dogs' oral health. There is an excellent article here: Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer : Dental Care for Dogs and Cats - Natural, Herbal DIY Remedies, Treatments

It is wonderful of you to care for this precious senior chihuahua. Even though it may not be cold by Iowa standards, lol, it's been pretty cold and wet there, hasn't it been? Regardless, the poor little thing needs to be with others and not left alone! As we all know, doggies love to be with humans and other fluffs. I'm glad you took the initiative to take her in.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have to say that I shudder when I hear of people leaving dogs outside. It is such a bad reminder of how dogs in Greece are treated. :smilie_tischkante: It makes me crazy. :crying: Why have a dog & leave it outside? Why not rehome it to a place where it can live out its senior years with love & companionship. Seriously, maybe your mom should consider this.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Having three does take some juggling! Bambi is a lucky dog to have you! Can you teach her to use potty pads? That might help with the trips outside a bit. My daughter has a 13 yr old Dixie who also has terrible teeth and breath - her vet also said anesthesia was risky at that age but would do it if he was in pain or they decided they couldn't stand it anymore but there weren't any guarantees.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Bambi sure is a cutie. Bless you for taking her in out of the cold. Big hugs to you!!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm so glad you are there for Bambi, I know it can be very challenging but you will never regret it. You could be saving her life.
> No offense to your mom but I just can't believe she put her out side in this weather, smell or not, that baby gave 15 years of unconditional love to your mom.
> I hope you aren't mad at me but I just don't get it.
> Hugs to you:wub:


Paula no offense taken I completely agree with you. My mom loves Bambi but she has always said it was my sisters dog and after my sister had a baby and moved out Bambi pretty much became my moms dog full time. Obviously they don't love dogs as much as I do.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

socalyte said:


> Perhaps you can try a homeopathic/natural way to help Bambi's teeth and breath. I have begun using coconut oil and fragaria versa to help improve all my dogs' oral health. There is an excellent article here: Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer : Dental Care for Dogs and Cats - Natural, Herbal DIY Remedies, Treatments
> 
> It is wonderful of you to care for this precious senior chihuahua. Even though it may not be cold by Iowa standards, lol, it's been pretty cold and wet there, hasn't it been? Regardless, the poor little thing needs to be with others and not left alone! As we all know, doggies love to be with humans and other fluffs. I'm glad you took the initiative to take her in.


Thanks for the ideals I will be looking that up!!! To me it's cold and it has been raining. I could never survive the Iowa winter not being from Texas. I will say this little Bambi has kept me up the past 2 nights so I hope it gets better and easier.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I have to say that I shudder when I hear of people leaving dogs outside. It is such a bad reminder of how dogs in Greece are treated. :smilie_tischkante: It makes me crazy. :crying: Why have a dog & leave it outside? Why not rehome it to a place where it can live out its senior years with love & companionship. Seriously, maybe your mom should consider this.



Sandi, I agree but I highly doubt my mom is going to let Bambi go to a rescue but I will mention it to her.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

sherry said:


> That's so sweet of you to get Bambi! I can't imagine a little dog out in this cold! But you really got me with 3rd floor! I hope you have an elevator! i can imagine she is too old to potty pad train.


Sherry your are right she is to old to be pad trained but good news is that I have left a pad in her kennel and she has been using it. Bad news is I am on the 3rd floor with NO elevator :blink:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Praying for your relief Becky. So glad you are taking her in, you never know this may be her last winter. 15 years is a long time. I hope you find something to help you with her breath.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My heart goes out to you & to Bambi---poor little thing.  I can't even look at pictures of pups who lead sad lives---it is heart-breaking. May God grant you wisdom in Bambi's care. I wish I lived near so I could help w/her. You are truly an angel. Please let us know how she does. I wish I could do more.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My DH just emailed this to me & we may try it for our two. . . just another idea.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KL04YUG?ref%5F=ox%5Fsc%5Fact%5Ftitle%5F1&redirect=true&psc=1&smid=A11KFQDI82I11&pldnSite=1


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

You are an angel. As for the dental they have much better drugs now. At Christmas time my daughter took her 10 year rescue maltese for a dental. She had surgery last year for face lacerations. That surgery left her very groggy etc. my daughter complained about this to the vet. They used something else & she did great even with seven extractions. I can call & find out the meds if you like. Just pm me. The bad teeth could be causing pain too.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> My DH just emailed this to me & we may try it for our two. . . just another idea.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rect=true&psc=1&smid=A11KFQDI82I11&pldnSite=1



Sandi that's interesting I wonder if it would work on a dog that has major build up.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would not use it without taking her to the vet/dentist first. It might be a waste if she needs teeth extracted. There are some good anesthesias out there now for dogs w/issues. We used one w/our Kirby where he came right out of anesthesia doing very well. I would ask the vet for advice.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

bailey02 said:


> Sandi that's interesting I wonder if it would work on a dog that has major build up.


I actually got this for my two. I used it some and they like it, but put it in the cabinet and forgot about it. I will get it back out.I also use a dental gel on them from Dr. Mercola. Their teeth look good.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

So glad you are taking care of this sweet baby. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I would of done the same as you. I can't imagine leaving one outside. Now she's safe and warm, and has two buddies to play with.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I would of done the same as you. I can't imagine leaving one outside. Now she's safe and warm, and has two buddies to play with.


Deb yes she is safe and warm now. Lucky does not really like her being around. He refuses to drink out of the same bowl she drinks out of and he is acting I would say a little depressed. On the other hand Bailey does not really care she has known Bambi for years. So lets see how this goes I just wish I could get Bambi's coughing under control.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Coughing could be a heart issue---best to check w/the vet!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Breaks my heart that she would be outside, even though your cold is probably not what I'm used to. I think she should be inside and not be just there for anyone to take her or some animal to get her plus now she has companionship too. I'm so happy that you have her, I have 3 pets (+2 cats) and that's work too, in some ways they take care of themselves but they need attention and it adds up doesn't it? But good for you for taking her on. It's worthwhile and I'm sure the sweet pup loves you for it and besides it's good exercise too on those stairs.

I should add that I know what it's like too when our relatives don't quite dote on animals they way we do. 

I noticed what you said about the same water bowl, how about setting another one out a little apart from each other, so they can have some distance while they get used to each other.


----------

